# Just got some T5 HO lamps.. Looks great, but, will they help?



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a moderately planted tank. My signature has the stock. I mostly wanted to post some pics of the huge difference in the lights. However, I also was wondering what will really make these babies grow?! I heard of CO2 doing wonders. 
Does anyone have any suggestions? DIY or canisters? And will my tank benefit or be caused harm in any way also?

Thanks!!

*WITHOUT new lamps...*


*WITH new AquaticLife T5 HO Dual Lamps*


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

108 watts of light, you might not want to run the lights more than 5-6 hours a day, without c02 your plants start to suffer and algea can form pretty quick


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed,you will need CO2 or a shorter photoperiod.Your tank is kinda big for DIY so if you have the money get pressurized.

The plants will benefit from it,and it can do harm if you dont watch your levels.You can get a drop checker to help you know if you have enough and not too much.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

try looking on craigslist for used system, i hvae gotten 2 off there and its about 1/2 what new ones cost


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

This isn't a 48" tank so it shouldn't be 108W. Is it 2X36W? A DIY could work for a 40g, but you'd have to watch to see how effective it is. A drop checker would help with this.

Also, is this a HO fixture?


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the input. Yes, the is a 2x36W lamp. I have a 36" long tank. I will cut the light period down until I get a CO2 system up tomorrow. They're fairly inexpensive from what it looks like (about $50). From what I've seen and read I should be able to just have the CO2entering my tank near the water current make (on the right) or by my filter's output. Correct?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

So we're looking at 72watts(HO) over a 40g? You don't need to cut back on your photo period. Your in low-medium range with that lighting.

CO2 is always a welcomed addition to any planted tank. You should diffuse the CO2 at the input strainer of your filter. Preferrable use a nano diffuser to get finer bubbles prior.


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Its kinda hard to tell but to me it looks like you have no live plants, if so, you dont need any special lighting. I have the same fixture (different manufacturer, same thing) over a 29 gal planted tank, lights usually on for 10 hours, no co2, no algae


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL Totem44... that giant sword in the middle is real. So is the anubias, anacharis, and the cambomba/fantwort.
Today i got a Red Sea "CO2 Bio System" at my LFS. 
Red Sea Turbo CO2 Bio-System Complete CO2 System
The CO2 should take about 24hrs to start producing. it comes with a current maker that the CO2 outlet tube connects to, to diffuse it. It's rated for up to 40 gallons, which is perfect. I plugged the impeller/diffuser in to my light timer. This way CO2 diffusion is all but halted when my lights go out.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Question...
I read this review on my CO2 system:
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Turbo CO2 Bio System
The first review says it doesn't work on a timer. What would you folks suggest?
Also, should I move this to a new thread, since my OP is about lighting?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I used that on my 29g a while back. It will work on a timer just like anything else will. I would make my own mixture after the initial one starts to decline in CO2 production. You can go to the DIY section on this forum and learn how to make your own.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks! I have the diffuser set all the way to the +. I figured it was for "up to 40 gallons" and since I have the "up to" tank that I should max it out. Oh, by the way, it is behind that ship piece on the right of the photo. I moved my bubble bar further toward the front of the tank to make room. I also had to move my fanwort since it was in the way. I really want my anacharis and melon sword to get the best benefit of the CO2 addition. Any tips are always appreciated!


----------

